# Problema HT12E, modulo rf 433mhz y puente H L293



## piolosolo (Nov 4, 2012)

Hola comunidad!!

Estoy haciendo un tanquesillo a Radio Frecuencia, ya lo conecte todo y jala muy bien con led y tengo el mismo prblema que con estos chavoe en el video 



 me sujirieron que puciera capasitores de desacoplamiento, pues los puse y aun sige el problema, puse un capasitor en la entrada del motor y no se soluciono.

Ya no se que esta mal o que devo hacer.

Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## tiago (Nov 4, 2012)

Te muevo a ésta sección.

Saludos.


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 4, 2012)

1.- Cambia tus motores DC por algo más "fino", me refiero a la marca. 
2.- Coloca una delta de capacitores en los bornes de cada motor.
3.- dependiendo de la corriente de los motores, mejor deshazte del L293 y utiliza relevadores.
3.1 En este punto, entonces utiliza otra fuente de alimentación para los motores, y no unas las tierras.
4.- de otra manera, utiliza optoacopladores y dos fuentes, una para motores y otra para la lógica de control.
5.- debes aislar galvanicamente los circuitos, control y fuerza.
6.- Aleja lo más que puedas el modulo RWS de los motores.
7.- coloca una barrera, separa la placa donde esta el RWS de los motores.

Desde el momento que cambies los motores deberás de notar cambios.

El motor que utilizan en el video es un motor "chino", de juguetes. Son nefastos, ya que consumen hasta 2 amperes y nunca es la misma corriente, inclusive, puedes medir la resistencia de su devanado y nunca tendrá un valor fijo. Utiliza motores como Mabuchi, o similares.

Si subes un esquema de tu circuito y fotos del montaje, podriamos opinar mucho mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## piolosolo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hola elprofetellez!!
estoy usando Motor Doble Tamiya Motorreductores, de hecho encontre que muchos usan este motor doble para un tanquesillo, tambien puse capacitores en los bornes, se que los motoeres se alimentan con 3.3 v pero no se la corriente, subire el esquema mas tarde y algunas fotos.


----------



## elprofetellez (Nov 5, 2012)

y efectivamente, esos motores de Tamiya meten mucho ruido, el primer paso seria cambiarlos, buscales un reemplazo en la marca Mabuchi.

y cuéntanos como te fue.

Saludos.


----------



## piolosolo (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/...e-y-ht12d-con-pic-en-la-parte-decodificadora/


----------



## joaqu12 (Ago 28, 2016)

hola, yo tengo el mismo problema de los motores, pongo el capacitor y no se arregla, cuando suelto el pulsador se mantiene encendido. alguna posible solucion? les dejo la foto de los motores q uso


----------

